# How many days after day 5 transfer did you get a bfp?



## Taylah

Hi ladies only had my transfer today, but already impatient, just 
Wanted to know how soon it is possible to get a positive on a hpt after a day 5 blastocyst transfer??
Very curious...


----------



## littleangel

I got my BFP 12 days after my 5 day transfer, but I'm confident I would have got my BFP sooner if I'd tested. 

Watch out though, the trigger shot needs to be out of your system, otherwise you will test positive anyway from that.


----------



## Debbie82

I got mine 6dp5dt, came up straight away. Good luck when you test xx


----------



## Northernmonke

I dont test until 2 weeks as I dont want to see another not pregnant if I dont have to - got the witch last time after about 10 days so didnt have to waste another test :( x


----------



## CLARINS

I did mine 6 days afterwards and got my positive however was told to do it again another 4 days later to be sure and still got a positive. I was pregnant with twins (lost one) which is why it might have shown up that soon due to the hormones 
Good luck - fingers are crossed for you x


----------



## Toucansofsoda

Mine showed up at 6days... but it was a bit more clear around day 9.


----------



## Taylah

Thanks ladies we can't help ourselves testing early can we, I'm only day 2 & I'm already hanging to test keep the stories coming, let's see who was the earliest positive


----------



## CLARINS

I was terrible - not only do you count down the days but you count down the hours. I am wishing you lots of luck 
Give us the good news soon :)


----------



## _Nell

Mine didn't show positive until 9dp5dt on a FRER. I'd tested from 5dp5dt wiuth FRERs ad got stark white BFN's, I was convinved I was out as everyone else seemed to get positive by 7dp5dt.


----------



## Northernmonke

Hye Nell just reading your signature bless you! I am in the 2ww on 2nd ivf! and so hoping it has worked - I keep having pains though :( test date 25th I am so impatient! 

Could you not get NHS either? x


----------



## Taylah

Congratulations nell, u really deserve it after all u have been through & thanks for the reply

Hi nothermonke, my test date is 25th too I'm also so so impatient, I tested last night just to make sure the trigger shot was out of my system ( it is ) so when I do test for real I will be sure it's not a positive from the trigger, this 2ww is so hard& we r only at the beginning, I guess we need a distraction but nothing works ha ha we can go crazy & be impatient together


----------



## Taylah

Got another question- how long after transfer is it ok for intercourse ??? Hubby is getting impatient !


----------



## littleangel

I was told not in the 2ww at all (penetrative or orgasm). Then I forgot to ask until I had the 6 week scan and was given the OK. But we still don't have penetrative sex because I'm scared by the stories about spotting afterwards (which is apparently normal and OK but it would scare me).


----------



## Northernmonke

Hi yes is driving me crazy - every pain and ache and every wee I analyse! crazy woman! Im back to work tomorrow so trying to remain chilled! 9 days till test date!!!x

oh and as for sex - we wont for the tww but not sure after that see what happens i suppose x


----------



## Taylah

Looks like hubby will have to wait - ha ha


----------



## Taylah

Only up to day 3 after transfer, can time go any slower???? When u say 6 days after does this include the day of transfer? I'm guessing not but I wish it did !


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hey Girls,
Im on day 5 after transferring of a 5d blastocyst, and to be honest afraid to test.

Northernmonkey , i hear you i do not want to see another Negative...so i think i will wait.

XXX


----------



## wishingalways

Hi all, I got my BFP 5dp5dt and it was clear on an frer. Went for my 6.5 week scan and they saw a healthy sac with a fetal pole and heart beat and one that looked like it was collapsing so thats probably why it came up so early. Our clinic didnt do betas so I POAS everyday for about 3 weeks after that right up to first scan just to keep checking it was still there, daft I know. xx Fingers crossed for you all, i remember the 2ww well, torture does not do it justice, although technically I only had a 5day wait which made it alot easier. xx


----------



## Northernmonke

Congrats!!! hoping I have some good news soon, my friends have just been over with their 4 week old little one and my other friends with their one year old. whilst our other friend is seeing her friend that has just miscarried, oh life is so strange and shocking at times x


----------



## Taylah

Hi dancing queen I'm on day 4 after day 5 transfer I'm going to test on Sunday which will be day 6 after day 5 transfer- fingers crossed for you Hun 

Congrats wishingalways everything looks like its going great for u xx

Nothermonke- I just visited my friend who had a baby 3 months ago & she told me another one of our friends is 9 weeks pregnant, hard isn't it but happy for them at the same time, I know our official test dates are the samebut I'm going to be testing early - I can't wait will keep u guys posted !


----------



## Taylah

Anyone else want to share how many days after transfer they got a bfp???


----------



## Northernmonke

Yes its lovely to see them all - was very hard when they told us they were pregnant, when they left we BOTH broke down and had the biggest sob ever! 

Anyway hopefully its our time now.

I knew you would test early lol. Go ahead hun if I make it past Monday I might be tempted but no way yet x


----------



## monalisa81

At 4dp5dt it was a BFN so I knew the trigger was out of my system, next morning at 5dp5dt there was a faint but obvious line! Both times I used a FRER. Good luck!


----------



## Taylah

Just tested 5dp5dt - bfn will test again tomorrow :-(


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hey ladies! :)
Morning!
Wishingalways, that's wonderful news. Congratulations and on first time too, that's fab.

Little angel, congrats to you too.

Am growing a little less patient and i think if i had a test in the house i would have used it. I don't want to walk past any pharmacies just incase i want to buy a test! 
I think i feel like AF witchbag is coming and i don't want to see that damn negative. Am i crazy? i feel a little bit. 
Has anyone been having dreadful headaches?Its only been a cople of days and a bit better today actually....
Aleja, thinking of you. xx


----------



## danc1ingqueen

And Northernmonke...good luck girl XX


----------



## Taylah

Tested again 6dp5dt - very very faint positive, will test again in the morning


----------



## wendy1977

Keepings fxd for you xx


----------



## littleangel

That's it! That's your BFP! If you tested out the trigger (ie got a negative) and now you have a positive, that's it! :happydance:

Did you use the same type of test both times?


----------



## MoBaby

Taylah: congrats!


----------



## Taylah

Thanks ladies I tested again this morning positive line is definitely there it is still quite light though still too scared to celebrate, 
Little angel yes I used same test frer each time I tested, is this really my bfp?? Im not sure if I'm in shock or worried cause the line is still so light 7dp5dt???


----------



## Taylah

Little angel - I forgot to ask- how far along are u? How have u been feeling?


----------



## littleangel

Yes! I really think it is :happydance: I understand about not celebrating though, I didn't test at all until much later, and even then I didn't really believe it until the scan at 6.5 weeks. 

I'm now 15 weeks on Friday!!! I can't believe how well I feel after all the first Tri crappiness. Feel like my normal self, just heavier. Thanks for asking.

Have everything crossed for you! xx


----------



## Taylah

Thanks little angel- very happy for you, no morning sickness?


----------



## littleangel

Not any more, it felt like the lights came back on about 3 weeks ago. No more nausea and I'm not nearly as tired either. 

Are you still testing positive? Any symptoms yet?


----------



## Taylah

Still testing positive - very dark line now- no symptoms yet just sore bb & darker nipples, we are over at first trimester too , have you checked it out ? I started a thread called assisted conception to bfp as there was nothing like it


----------



## littleangel

That's brilliant news!! I will go check out your other thread.


----------



## luckdragon

i tested at 7dpo and positive but i think it was till the trigger, then yesterday at 8dpo and 3 negative tests all different sorts, then this morning i did two and both negative. then this evening at 8pm i did two and the both had very faint second lines on!  my dh saw both lines too. will test again tomorrow :-D


----------



## littleangel

That sounds good luckdragon, fx for you! :flower:


----------



## Taylah

Hi luck dragon sounds good Hun wishing you sticky baby dust what test are u using?


----------



## luckdragon

Tescos home brand, Internet cheapies, and one step. They are all positive! It's just male factor for us so we inky had one embryo put back as I've got a 2 year old already :) xx


----------



## Millana

I got mine on the 6th day. It's my second IVF. My first born is now 18 months old through IVF as well.


----------



## Taylah

Congrats millana


----------



## Millana

Taylah said:


> Congrats millana

Thanks Taylah! However, I am not celebrating fully till I have my first scan. Unlike my first IVF success, my first beta was only 25 at 7dpt, then 57 at 9dpt. I am to have another beta on June 6. I know the numbers are doubling, but its on the low side. Can't help but worry a bit.


----------



## Taylah

We don't even do beta's here my clinic says it causes unnessecary worry as levels usually catch up & everyone is different fx for you, luck dragon how are you?


----------



## Stinas

BUMP!

Just curious if anyone else had more BFP's to share!


----------



## wannabeprego

*Bump*


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies just seen this old thread i started back in may got bumped back to first page, I am 31 weeks now & still in shock but very happy, just wanted to wish you all the best of luck & lots of sticky baby dust ! Xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Taylah, Congrats on your pregnancy!!! :flower:

I came across this old thread and thought it was helpful because I am in my 2WW after a 5 day transfer, so I am trying to decide when the earliest I can test will be, so I was bumping up the thread, and hoping some more people would weigh in on when they tested. Thanks for starting this thread by the way!! :winkwink:


----------



## Taylah

Wannabe - hope the 2 ww goes fast for you ! What day past transfer are you ?? When are you testing ? Wow 3 transferred they won't do that here in Australia ! Best of luck to you Hun xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks hun. :flower:

I had my 5 day oldembryos transfered on Monday of this week, and my trigger shot is 10 days old today, I tested with an HPT today and it was positive so now i am trying to figure out if it is the trigger shot still or an actual BFP??

i started a testing thread in the HTP gallery if you would like to take a peek. :thumbup:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1512263-my-first-ivf-cycle-trigger-shot-bfp.html


----------



## Babybumpme

Hey all I had my frozen embryo transfer today a 5 day embryo grown to advanced blastocyst stage :) so excited hope it works. I have 6 Internet cheapies when should I start testing. My bt is in 10 days


----------



## angela123456

I had my third round of a 5-day blast transfer 7 days ago and tested obsessively. I got a very faint line (make sure you wait the allotted time I had been throwing the tests away after if didn't show up right away), at 4.5 days. I didn't notice any symptoms the first 4 days except some pains that I would not describe as cramps on either side of my lower abd (where I would imagine the ovaries would be)---and I am a gestational carrier so I didn't have to harvest eggs. After the positive I noticed some dizziness with positional changes, and a very minor change in breast soreness.


----------



## Regin7

Hi! We passed ivf with de. Having long previous history of attempts with oe. As usual I was told to wait for 2 weeks, but I couldn't. I believed de would create miracle. So did my test day 8 after ET. Got BFP, and two following days as well ;) Good luck!


----------

